# replacing lost tools



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate it. I dont have many left and hate it when someone leaves my tools somewhere then swears they put it back. Latest was my water key. I made this one out of 1" pipe and a 1" tee. I cut a notch in the end to fit over the valve. It may be a little overkill in size, but some of our meters are very hard to turn and those wimpy wannabe's from Blowes just bend. Plus the meters in town you need to add a cheater bar to turn those ones on and off. Tried to find mine yesterday, no one saw it, the boy who worked with me last installing a water heater used it to cut the main off with and he swore he put it back. Went to that same house today to touch up a few things on a deck we built there and as I pull in the driveway what do I see? The water key leaned up against the fence!
BUT when you borrow something from them, they make damn good and sure it gets returned.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Trick is, be such a pain is the a$$ about people borrowing your tools, that it makes them want to buy their own tools rather than have to ask you again


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

most of the tools that went A.W.O.L. in the end 9 times out of 10 wound up being misplaced and found ,sometimes the same day or a week later sometimes even a year or years later lol,im missing a 12" craftsmen cresant wrench going on 2 years now i think i know where i left it but not 100 %
sure ,im expecting it to find it's way back in my toolbox one of these days 
i have the another one but it's nice to have a spare.


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

This one of those things that will make me yell and cuss more than any other thing.We have people at our co that have a bad habit of using your tools with out asking.Nothing pisses me off worse than going to get a tool only to find out its missing.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I make it hard for them to barrow. so they know I will not pay for their incompetence.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I have my own set of tools that I have been building for many years simply because no self respecting man should be without an allotted space in the basement or garage for a large toolbox filled ridiculously full of tools.

Just another one of the many benefits of working U.A. 
The following is a list of tools that every U.A. member must furnish
-tongue and groove pliers (channel locks)
- 9" level (or 12" with or without grade bbubble, whatever you want)
- bi-sexual tape measure.

Members are forbidden from furnishing any other tools, all else is supplied by the contractor. If one of my supplied to

Edit. iPhone sent post before I was ready to pot.

If one of my supplied tools breaks while doing work for the contractor, they are obligated to replace the. But let it be known thT they will provide you with the $hittiest tools that money can buy.

So for the $50 it costs a couple times a year, I replace my own with good stuff, except the tape, I buy whatever is on sale at Cambodian Tire.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm missing a brand new 18" ridgid pipe wrench


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> I'm missing a brand new 18" ridgid pipe wrench


Plumber Parr in his older years still loses tools and forgets things.
Now usually a tool used for another purpose is the one that gets lost. 
IE: Jam a screw driver, cresent wrench, pocket knife between a joist and a piece of copper. To stop some dripping water for soldering, whatever. 
I have found that is the tool I forget. Now doing something like pulling a plug to insert a extension cord for your use. Bad news when the plug you pulled is from a freezer. I know, I've been there ... Here is a way to remind yourself of these brain farts. Take 2 shower rings on one put about 10 red painted washers. When the situation arises like the tool above is used or the plug is pulled. Put a washer for each on the empty ring. When the job is over and you are cleaned up. Look at the ring, red washer on the empty ring? You are then allowed to say $hit, damn near forgot that freezer plug or damn near lost that pocket knife. 
Hang them on the tool box, in your pocket, on the truck knobs.
Just make it a habit to use -- you will be rewarded, mark my words!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Plumber Parr in his older years still loses tools and forgets things.
> Now usually a tool used for another purpose is the one that gets lost.
> IE: Jam a screw driver, cresent wrench, pocket knife between a joist and a piece of copper. To stop some dripping water for soldering, whatever.
> I have found that is the tool I forget. Now doing something like pulling a plug to insert a extension cord for your use. Bad news when the plug you pulled is from a freezer. I know, I've been there ... Here is a way to remind yourself of these brain farts. Take 2 shower rings on one put about 10 red painted washers. When the situation arises like the tool above is used or the plug is pulled. Put a washer for each on the empty ring. When the job is over and you are cleaned up. Look at the ring, red washer on the empty ring? You are then allowed to say $hit, damn near forgot that freezer plug or damn near lost that pocket knife.
> ...


Great ideaer, I will employ that.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I wish you woulda told me that yesterday, when I changed the t + p on the water heater, and didn't turn the damn water back on.....................

untill 8:30 pm last night, when I got the call that there was no hot water

At least it was 2 miles from home.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I lost a $60 hose on a job, turns out my helper left it there. I contacted the customer and sure enough, they told me it is sitting over there. 


The guy lied through his teeth saying he put it on the truck, then he 'didn't know'. 


I rarely let people borrow tools. I'd rather something sit in a corner for 8 years collecting rust and cobwebs before trusting anyone to use mine.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I find I always lend plyers to our first years and they tend to never return, I think I supply myself with two new sets of plyers a year! Extremely irritating

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

My helper is not aloud to put tolls up. he has to put them in the back of the van when thru. So that way when I put them up myself I can tell real quick if something is missing


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I lost a $60 hose on a job, turns out my helper left it there. I contacted the customer and sure enough, they told me it is sitting over there.


I lost a $250 cordless drill because a helper left it on a job. My scenario didn't end the same way since the tenant denied it was there. :furious: 







Paul


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Going to work today and look for our Porter Cable 14" dry cut metal chop saw that the apprentice left out on a site last week. Hope for his sake we find it, or somebody stashed it for us.:furious: Blade alone is $200. Saw musta cost $5 or 600.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Plumber Parr in his older years still loses tools and forgets things.
> Now usually a tool used for another purpose is the one that gets lost.
> IE: Jam a screw driver, cresent wrench, pocket knife between a joist and a piece of copper. To stop some dripping water for soldering, whatever.
> I have found that is the tool I forget. Now doing something like pulling a plug to insert a extension cord for your use. Bad news when the plug you pulled is from a freezer. I know, I've been there ... Here is a way to remind yourself of these brain farts. Take 2 shower rings on one put about 10 red painted washers. When the situation arises like the tool above is used or the plug is pulled. Put a washer for each on the empty ring. When the job is over and you are cleaned up. Look at the ring, red washer on the empty ring? You are then allowed to say $hit, damn near forgot that freezer plug or damn near lost that pocket knife.
> ...


Really good idea. Oh and I found my 18" aluminum pipe wrench today. Yep yep!:thumbup:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Going to work today and look for our Porter Cable 14" dry cut metal chop saw that the apprentice left out on a site last week. Hope for his sake we find it, or somebody stashed it for us.:furious: Blade alone is $200. Saw musta cost $5 or 600.


Brickies stashed it for us. The apprentice was $hittin bricks. Bet he doesn't do that again.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I was doing a huge restaurant few years back. cordless sawzal or something like that went missing during the late afternoon. I was flipping out. Knew it had been stolen. Long story short I made such a scene about it the const. super called my super that night and said it turned up in the trash ben. Hmmmm yeah right. I smelled a rat. yeah we got it back but the 'conts. Super was given his walking papers soon after. My thoughts is he knew when I walked away and stashed it in the trash box. But I threw such a fit every person on sight had their eyes out for it so he blamed it on clean up crew. Sorry, knowing them as I did, they were honest as the day was long.


----------

